# I Just Noticed ...



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 22, 2016)

... That Discuss Cooking is NOT a secure website ... Hmmm, should I be concerned about that?
SHOULD DC be a secure site?
Maybe the DC admin team could expand on this?


----------



## Caslon (Sep 22, 2016)

No money transactions going on here. In that regard, it's not safe. No money transactions going on here.

"Secure" is a relative term. I'm sure the hosting server has safeguards in place.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 22, 2016)

Would that make DC an insecure site? We'd better talk nice and not say anything to embarrass it... And for heaven's sake, DON'T say anything about it looking like it put a few pounds on. After all, this IS a cooking forum.


Seriously, though, just checked with my IT guy, Himself. The basic difference between secure and unsecured site is that a secure site will encrypt the information *while it is in transmission from the computer to the server*. Doesn't make your laptop or the server any less secure than it ever was before. It's just some bug Google got up its butt to start identifying websites as such in the address bar.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 1, 2017)

Hmmm, and so DC went "secure" a whiles back and I just noticed the other day, it is no longer.
Mods, Admin, can you fill us in on the matter please?
MIA (Mahalo in advance )


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 2, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Hmmm, and so DC went "secure" a whiles back and I just noticed the other day, it is no longer.
> Mods, Admin, can you fill us in on the matter please?
> MIA (Mahalo in advance )


 
That is a technical question for the Help Desk, our Mod/Admin team run the face of DC, not the programming.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 2, 2017)

How can I forward this question to the tech-y people?
So sorry, I thought that I had posted this in the Tech Support forum, could you point me to right path?
MIA (mahalo in advance)


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 2, 2017)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/account-login-security-change-97317.html

I thought DC was now a secure site, but I see recently that is is no longer.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 2, 2017)

I can Google all of you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 2, 2017)

Use the "Contact Us" link on the blue bar at the bottom of this page.


----------



## Janet H (Apr 3, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/account-login-security-change-97317.html
> 
> I thought DC was now a secure site, but I see recently that is is no longer.



The login pages where you enter password and account info are secure (https).  The alerts you are seeing have to do with http vs. https.  

Many browsers now alert you to a simple http page so that you can make a decision about whether or not you want to enter account info there.

Most site pages do not ask you for account info and so they are still http pages (hence the alert).


----------

